# [kernel maj] recompiler les modules associés. [résolu]

## default

hey,

petite question, à chaque fois que je veux mettre mon kernel à jour, ça se passe bien.. mais mes modules (fuse, ipw3945, nvidia, alsa, etc..) ne sont pas recompilés pour ce nouveau kernel tant que je n'ai pas booté dessus.

pouvez-vous me dire comment je fais pour les préparer à mon nouveau kernel sans avoir à booter ma machine et me retrouver avec plein d'erreurs au démarrage, sans réseau, sans X et plein de désespoir et de tristesse?

merci beaucoup d'avance :]

----------

## Mickael

Salut, connais-tu module-rebuild ?

EDIT :  *Quote:*   

> module-rebuild 
> 
> module-rebuild [options] action [category/package]
> 
> Version: 0.5
> ...

 

----------

## default

man, you just saved my life!

eh bien non je ne connaissais pas, je dois m'en servir après avoir booté sur mon nouveau kernel ou pas? faute de réponse, je testerai de moi-même ce soir :]

merci

----------

## Mickael

Tu compile ton nouveau noyau, puis tu lances cette commande.

EDIT bien sur tu auras fait un eselect kernel set [le bon numéro]

----------

## default

yes, je teste ça ce soir. merci!

----------

## xaviermiller

je devrais publier mon "make_kernel.sh" l'un de ces 4 (ce soir ?)

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

ah oui XavierMiller ça pourrait m'intéresser, car je voulais me faire un petit script pour compiler les nouveaux kernel et les installer automatiquement.

ie: copier dans boot le nouveau kernel, l'ajouté à /boot/grub/grub.conf et si en plus on peut compiler les modules avant de booter sur le nouveau kernel ça serait le top...

Merci d'avance

----------

## default

'jour,

mmh apparemment on peut pas, l'ami module-rebuild m'a sorti des erreurs plutôt que d'accepter de compiler les modules.. j'ai pas rebooté ma machine encore, je regarderai ça en rentrant, mais pour l'instant rien..

le make_kernel.sh ça peut être intéressant :]

----------

## _Seth_

'lo,

j'ai posté un script équivalent à make_kernel.sh dans la partie Documentations, Astuces et Scripts. C'est loin d'être parfait et bien codé mais c'est déjà un début.  XavierMiller, j'imagine que ton script est mieux foutu, je peux modifier le post pour mettre ton script si tu le souhaites  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

mon script ?

par coeur:

make

make modules_install

cp kernel /boot/kernels/gentoo64

module-rebuild rebuild

----------

## nemo13

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> mon script ?
> 
> par coeur:
> 
> make
> ...

 

Bonsoir Xavier,

Alzheimer te guette;  si ma mémoire ne flanche pas trop tu étais un adepte du X   :Embarassed: 

```
module-rebuild -X rebuild
```

A+:jlp

----------

## xaviermiller

pas dans "make_kernel"  :Wink: 

```
#!/bin/bash

cd /usr/src/linux &&

make -j2 && 

make -j2 modules_install &&

cp .config /boot/kernels/gentoo64/config &&

cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernels/gentoo64/vmlinuz &&

module-rebuild rebuild

```

(dans mon cas, je copie le kernel et sa config dans /boot/kernels/gentoo64/)

----------

